# Glastonbury Festival



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Anyone else catch any of the acts? Just watched Jack White. Not really my cup of tea, but good value.

Unlike what I saw of Diana Ross, which prompted me to turn over.









Glastonbury Festival - Home


Glastonbury Festival of Contemporary Performing Arts




www.glastonburyfestivals.co.uk


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Macca brought what passes for an 80-year-old's "A" game; much better than earlier on this tour.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I did see Paul McCartney on the BBC at 80 years. I am still flabbergasted.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Enjoying Pet Shop Boys at the moment, last night watched 2/3 of McCartney, plenty still to come.

Full sets of many top artists, can't complain.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Had to switch off. Not very inclusive, bands and audience mostly show no sign of any real diversity - nothing but white faces. We need inclusive festivals that are representative of the UK's communities.

How can BAME people feel included in this whitewash? If you're a person of colour, you have good grounds for complaint, as Sir Lenny Henry has pointed out.

Why can't the management of Glastonbury take the same wise steps that the English Touring Opera took in terminating the services of it's white artists and seeking to replace them with more diverse people?

It comes to something when the rock/pop community lags behind and 'stuffy old white opera' leads the way!

We live in funny times.....


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

Given how often threads about non- classical _music_ do quite well, I thought one about the music at one of the UK's biggest open air festivals might be worth starting, despite the fact that it's only likely to draw comment from those who can watch the BBC.

I guess I was wrong.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

I wonder if the kind of acts that are habitually featured at these sort of events simply aren't the ones who happen to be more popular on these boards? Judging by the non-classical listening thread there is a broad spectrum amongst TC members, but many of their favourite groups and acts are no longer about, which probably reflects how old most of _us_ actually are. Of those acts who are still about that seem popular on here, I can't really imagine King Crimson appearing at Glasto (unfortunately). Very broadly speaking it seems that unless you like today's landfill indie, world/folk, dance or watching the potentially gruesome spectacle of 60s artists who are in varying stages of decrepitude then the Glastonbury of today doesn't seem to be the kind of event which is likely to appeal to many of the people who post here, despite the festival going to great lengths trying to be all things to all people (not that Lennie Henry would agree...). Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

And you could be right. It's a bit disappointing that so many are so set in their tastes that they won't attempt anything new, but perhaps that's inevitable: CM is home for many who are conservative by nature (not wholly so of course).


----------

